# jaygrizzle's New Construction Lawn Journal



## jaygrizzle (Jun 6, 2018)

Background:

Located 30ish miles southwest of St. Louis

Approximately 2 acres of actual yard

The part of the yard not surrounding the house currently has pasture grass/weeds. Area surrounding the house is dirt.

Have a well, but no irrigation system

Posting in the warm season as I want to do zoysia

Photos:

Front





Back



Side



Front again


----------



## jaygrizzle (Jun 6, 2018)

Current plan is to order roughly 2k sq feet of zoysia sod. Anymore than that will be more than I want to spend initially. The goal is to get a good amount of sod in the front in the back to connect to the parts that already have pasture grass. That way my dog can easily access those parts of the yard.

I was thinking about spacing the cuts of sod 2ish inches or so apart to get more coverage and then have it spread over the next couple years. Not sure if that is a good idea though.

Any and all tips appreciated as I am kind of shooting from the hip here. I established a pretty decent TTTF lawn at my previous house in large part due to what I was able to learn from this forum. However it was only 3ish k sq feet so I have a much bigger challenge here.


----------

